# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Кто я и что делать?

## ЛПд (GKG)

Харе Кришна.
Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

Сначала позвольте поблагодарить Вас за прекрасные семинары и лекции. В них я нахожу много ответов на свои вопросы.

Теперь, если позволите, вопрос: в семинарах "Травматология духовной жизни" и "Опасные игры в духовность" Вы говорили, что если человек живет в миру как брахмачари, а в брахмачари-ашраме как грихастха, то такой человек лицемер и грешник.
Однако вот моя ситуация: мне 45 лет, с Движением Сознания Кришны знаком с 1992 года, был благословлен первым посвящением в 2004-м. Живу в однокомнатной малометражке, один. Не женат и никогда не был. Ни минуты за свою жизнь не жил как семейный человек. Знаком с жизнью в ашраме.
Так кто я? Ни грихастха (нет семьи) и ни брахмачари (живу в миру). "Привидение" между ашрамами?
Семью мне заводить очень поздно, желания нет, да и смысла я в этом не вижу. Уходить жить в ашрам? Возраст уже не маленький, наличествуют болезни, в т.ч. весьма труднолечимая. К тому же, я не уверен, что меня не выкинут на "мороз", когда моё физическое состояние не позволит мне активно служить (подобных случаев я насмотрелся в 90-е, помните фразу "корова хороша пока доится")
Как мне жить, по правилам какого ашрама? Надо ли укорять себя за несоответствие принципам жизни грихастхии и считать себя грешником и лицемером?
Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Мы живем даже не столько по правилам ашрама, сколько по рекомендациям своего духовного наставника. Именно в задачу духовного наставника входит войти в положение своего подопечного, оценить время, место и обстоятельства и дать такие советы, которые помогут подопечному чувствовать себя достойно в том положении, в котором он оказался по воле судьбы или другим обстоятельствам. Так что, думаю, надо определиться не с ашрамом, а со своим духовным наставником. Для начала надо переговорить с Духовным учителем, Региональным секретарем и Президентом храма, обсудив с ними этот важнейший вопрос духовной жизни. Кто-то должен нам давать совет со стороны, иначе ум нас замучает своими противоречивыми выводами.

----------

